# wie lange dauert das emergen durchschnittlich?

## gentoo-dau

Hallo,

die Frage wurde bestimmt hier schon oft gestellt, habe aber wohl falsch gesucht.

Das emergen (nennt man das auch kompilieren?) von KDE hat mit einen PC (P4-1,8Ghz, 512MB-DDRRam) über 12 Stunden gebraucht, bis es fertig war.

Wie lange braucht ungefähr xfree?

Und dann noch eine kleine Zwischenfrage:

Muss ich den Befehl

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

bei jedem emergen ausführen?

----------

## equinox0r

das emergen an sich beinhaltet nicht nur das compilieren an sich..

der befehle/das programm emerge sucht paketabhängigkeiten, compiliert und installiert die jew. programme..

zu der dauer von kde, 12 stunden is schon normal  :Wink: 

zu xfree:

```
equinox@sternchen equinox $ genlop -t xfree

 * x11-base/xfree

     Mon Feb 23 19:49:35 2004 --> x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute, and 50 seconds.

 

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 1 hour, 1 minute, and 50 seconds.
```

das env-update wird übriges nach jedem merge automatisch ausgeführt:

```
$ man env-update

DESCRIPTION

       env-update  reads  the  files  in  /etc/env.d and automatically generates /etc/pro-

       file.env and /etc/ld.so.conf.  Then ldconfig(8) is run to update  /etc/ld.so.cache.

       env-update  is  run  by emerge(1) automatically after each package merge.  Also, if

       you make changes to /etc/env.d, you should run env-update yourself for  changes  to

       take effect immediately.  Note that this would only affect new processes.  In order

       for the changes to affect your active shell, you will probably have to  run  source

       /etc/profile first.
```

----------

## gentoo-dau

coool, ca. eine Stunde?

Ich freu mich!  :Very Happy: 

Danke für die Antwort und die Tipps!

----------

## hepta_sean

 *gentoo-dau wrote:*   

> coool, ca. eine Stunde?
> 
> Ich freu mich! 
> 
> Danke für die Antwort und die Tipps!

 

Öhmm, Du hast gerade KDE emerget und möchtest jetzt nochmal X emergen? Da würde ich vorher aber mal

```
emerge -p xfree
```

machen ("-p" wie "pretend"). Wenn dort ein "[ebuild R]" steht heißt das "remerge", und Du hast X schon, kannst Dir die Stunde also sparen. Wenn hingegen "[ebuild N]" dort steht, vergiss', was ich gesagt habe.

Der Grund, warum ich es für wahrscheinlich halte, dass X schon da ist, ist, dass KDE das eigentlich als Abhängigkeit haben sollte, war also wahrscheinlich in den 12 Stunden schon irgendwo drin.

----------

## gentoo-dau

zu spät, xfree ist installiert.  :Wink: 

Werde mir das aber bestimmt merken, wenn ich die Kiste mal wieder neu installieren muss.

Danke für die Info!!

----------

## Aproxx

12 Stunden für kde???

Du hast doch wohl nicht etwa wirklich kde emerged, oder???

Ich hätte kdebase und das was ich sonst noch brauche emerged.

Einmal hab ich den Fehler gemacht und hab wirklich kde emerged und das waren so Sau viele Programme! *schauder*

----------

## gentoo-dau

egal, ich bin ein Sammler. *fg*

Ich bin nur der Doku nachgegangen.

----------

## sarahb523

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> 12 Stunden für kde???
> 
> Du hast doch wohl nicht etwa wirklich kde emerged, oder???
> 
> Ich hätte kdebase und das was ich sonst noch brauche emerged.
> ...

 

kommt immer drauf an. Es soll auch menschen geben (wie mich) die die meisten progs nutzen. Leider ist kdesdk nich mit drin, so muß ich dann noch ein paar tasten mehr tippen  :Wink: 

kde in 12h, wow! da brauch ich nen paar tage aber ohne xfree und so.

----------

## gentoo-dau

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kde in 12h, wow! da brauch ich nen paar tage aber ohne xfree und so.

 

warum klappt das bei mir so schnell?

Ich dachte, ich hätte so eine langsame Gurke mit einem P4-1,8Ghz.  :Confused: 

----------

## sirro

 *gentoo-dau wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, ich hätte so eine langsame Gurke mit einem P4-1,8Ghz.

 

Du Tiefstapler  :Wink: 

Ich hab Gentoo auf nem 1200er Duron und einem 400er Celeron... Da geht die Luzie ab... *g*

```
# genlop -t xorg-x11

 [...]

 merged totally 5 ebuilds in 15 hours, 57 minutes, and 4 seconds. 

 average merge time: 3 hours, 11 minutes, and 24 seconds.

# genlop -t kdelibs

[...]

 merged totally 7 ebuilds in 1 day, 12 hours, 6 minutes, and 21 seconds. 

 average merge time: 5 hours, 9 minutes, and 28 seconds.
```

Und das zweite sind nur die Libs...  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooXindi

Also bei dauerte KDE 16h, obwohl ich auch einen P4 mti 1 GB Ram habe.

----------

## gentoo-dau

@sirro

ja ist ja jud!  :Very Happy: 

----------

